# Very big bridle



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

Did Andy Austin really just say 'this horse is wearing a very big bridle'?
What's he on?


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (5 August 2012)

Yeah!! I'm waiting to see one with a very small bridle


----------



## KingfisherBlue (5 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Did Andy Austin really just say 'this horse is wearing a very big bridle'?
What's he on?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that was funny, even though we knew what he meant (bitting)


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 August 2012)

Yes can we have photos?
Next it will be ladies wearing small boots!


----------



## Skippys Mum (5 August 2012)

I thought it was in a pelham with roundings?  They all seem to be in pelhams??  I wondered what he was talking about.


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

He's now said Tiffany's been eliminated....something about illegal leg (wraps?) Not sure


----------



## 4x4 (5 August 2012)

Plus Mike Tucker just said some guy had designed the 'pictures and scenes of London' - I thought it was already there!? (london)


----------

